# filter media



## just-some-guy (Aug 5, 2012)

Some of you might consider this a very dumb question..
But I'm new to this whole fish keeping game and I was wondering....

When are we supposed to change out filter media?
I am using fluval zeo-carb and I was just wondering how often I should change it.. like is there a visual reference on how this stuff is supposed to look when it's "used up" cause I understand that filter media should be changed at regular intervals, question is.. "when?"

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Zero carb is an ammona remover and carbon, is there a reason your using it?

Its not really needed if your water condition is good

Are you running it in a canister filter?

if your not having ammonia problems and are running a canister filter, its Biomax you need or a similar product


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would agree. Just remove it and don't continue to use it at all. You just need some sort of sponge or similar material for mechanical media, and something like the rings, etc to harbor beneficial bacteria. That's your biomedia. Chemical filtration is rarely needed. My only caution would be to not tamper with the filter if this is a fairly new and recently cycled tank. Then leave it for a couple of months before removing it.


----------



## just-some-guy (Aug 5, 2012)

yes I am using a canister filter.

So you guys are advising that instead of running any sort of chemical filtration that I just fill the bins up with biomax and call it a day?

This is a fairly new tank, only been set up for a week.. the guy I bought the tank from gave me an aquaclear 70 hang-on filter with the tank that came with several bags of zeo-carb as extras.. So I figured since the canister filter I purchased came with 2 bags of carbon and some biomax that using an ammonia remover for chemical filtration would've been a good thing? Was I wrong to assume?

Any clarification would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You need some type of sponge or filter pads to preceed the biomedia. Biomedia can be a number of things. Biomax should work well. You want to keep it free of organic solids as much as possible. So preceed it with some type of mechanical media that you can aggressively rinse while pretty much leaving the biomedia alone.

Chemical media is rarely needed. Your biofiltration will remove the ammonia. Most typically don't have the kind of harmful impurities in their water to require regular use of carbon. There are other types of chemical media. But first know what you're trying to remove, then find something appropriate to remove it. Few find the need. The removal of meds might be one reason to use carbon. Removal of tannins might be another.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

If you could tell us what type of canister it is, make model, someone here can advise you how to stack it


----------



## just-some-guy (Aug 5, 2012)

fusion said:


> If you could tell us what type of canister it is, make model, someone here can advise you how to stack it


The canister filter I'm using is the Fluval 205.
The hang-on filter I'm using is the Aquaclear 300 (now known as the Aquaclear 70)


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I copied this from hagens site about the lower basket,I would keep the vertical sponges,then decide on bottom basket,you want this to be someting that will trap finer particles,I wouldnt use carbon as suggested,becuse it really doesnt last long,I would use filter floss that can be cut to fit and then bio media ( rings ) of some kind in the middle and top baskets

Lower Level Basket
Media that continues the
mechanical capture of small
particles should be placed in the
lowest media basket, to purify water
and/or remove particles before they
can clog delicate pores of biological
or chemical substrates. Pre-Filter,
Carbon, and Zeo-Carb are all options for
screening small particles from the water. Pre-
Filter is inert, acting solely to create a screen.
Carbon removes dyes, medications, and
solubilized wastes that a simple screen cannot.
Zeo-Carb removes ammonia; it is often used in
beginning setups to keep initial ammonia spikes
lower than would occur naturally.

as far as the ac 70,you could put two sponges with bio media on top,and replace middle sponge with carbon if/when needed,good luck :thumb:


----------

